# Internet Radio???



## TomMarek (May 9, 2007)

I heard somewhere that Tivo Series 2 can play internet radio, Shoutcast, Icecast, etc. I've been all over the UI but found no way to enter a URL. Found nothing on the Tivo site. Found a reference to galleon.tv but the URL is bad. Any ideas?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You can do it by creating a play list. Just open NotePad and enter something like this...

#EXTM3U
#EXTINF:,<Station Name>
http://<URL to mp3 stream>

Replace the parts in the brackets with the information for your station, save the file as a .m3u and then publish it via TiVo Desktop. The TiVo software will take care of the rest.

Dan


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

Is there a list of internet radio stations that work? A quick Google search found this. http://www.radio-locator.com/

Does this work for XM or Sirius?

Could you list an example of an internet radio station and place it in the tags as an example? Is this correct?

#EXTM3U
#EXTINF:,WRWD
http://wrwdfm.com/cc-common/streaming_new/index.html?refreshed=yes

Thank you.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You need to figure out the URL of the actual stream, not just a player page like that. Some of those stations make it dificult to figure out the stream URL. You have to look at the source, trace JavaScript code etc... Also the stream has to be MP3 based, no other formats will work.

Dan


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

rdrrepair said:


> Could you list an example of an internet radio station and place it in the tags as an example?


Would you please list an example of a working radio feed so I can play with it a little.


----------



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

Is there a way, if you have a feed coming through IE, to find out what the actual http for the feed really is?


----------



## jtown0620 (Jun 17, 2004)

I was wondering if whomever got this to work could post the url to the station so those of us that haven't could try it out. I have tried some of my local talk stations and was unable to get it working.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Try this one...

#EXTM3U
#EXTINF:-1,KKJZ 88.1FM
http://www.live365.com/play/kkjz1

Dan


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> Also the stream has to be MP3 based, no other formats will work.
> 
> Dan


Dan, does this mean that stations that only play using Windows Media Player (WCSX for example) are not streamable through TiVo?

Joe


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yes. They have to be open, unencrypted, MP3 streams to work. Not only that they have to be broadcast on port 80. TiVo desktop does not recognize streams from other ports.

Dan


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> Yes. They have to be open, unencrypted, MP3 streams to work. Not only that they have to be broadcast on port 80. TiVo desktop does not recognize streams from other ports.
> 
> Dan


Good to know, thank you.

Joe


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> Try this one...
> 
> #EXTM3U
> #EXTINF:-1,KKJZ 88.1FM
> ...


What does the "-1" in "#EXTINF:-1,KKJZ 88.1FM" do?

Great station BTW! 

I first assumed the mp3 was being streamed to the TiVo via the Desktop Server but it isn't -- in fact once the TiVo starts playing the station you can shutdown the server.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

dlfl said:


> Great station BTW! .


One of the best jazz/blues stations around.  :up:


----------



## bigcat (Apr 11, 2003)

TomMarek said:


> I heard somewhere that Tivo Series 2 can play internet radio, Shoutcast, Icecast, etc. I've been all over the UI but found no way to enter a URL. Found nothing on the Tivo site. Found a reference to galleon.tv but the URL is bad. Any ideas?


Here is a working link to download Galleon, it's an great application. For internet radio it gives you access to pretty much all of shoutcast. I also use it for weather, RSS, to control my ToGo features and it has a much better music player than the TiVo desktop and better GoBack features. For instance it will display folders when you browser your PC for Video, which the TiVo desktop does not. There are about 20 other modules you can use, and they are all very easy to configure.

http://sourceforge.net/projects/galleon/


----------



## TomMarek (May 9, 2007)

Thanks to all. I'll give the example a try tonight.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

dlfl said:


> What does the "-1" in "#EXTINF:-1,KKJZ 88.1FM" do?


Actually I'm not sure. I stole that from another post and just modified it. Based on my quick search of M3U syntax it's not necessary, so feel free to remove it.



dlfl said:


> I first assumed the mp3 was being streamed to the TiVo via the Desktop Server but it isn't -- in fact once the TiVo starts playing the station you can shutdown the server.


This reminds me. It's been a while since I played with streaming. It's possible TiVo has since updated the software to support ports other then 80. So if your favorite station uses a different port it might still be worth giving it a try.

Dan


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

I swore off posting any more as I was spending too much time on this forum, but this is the coolest thing I've learned yet!

Screw the extra hard drives on the S3, this streaming is great! I can now easily stream from my entertainment center out to my backyard speakers some of the great on-line streams I've seen on www.xpn.org . I couldn't stream before because I couldn't easily get my PC connected up to my entertainment center.

If only I could get RealPlayer streams to work, it would double the variety.

http://www.xponentialmusic.org/interviews_performances/concert_archives.php

For those who haven't heard about WXPN, it is a super public radio station that streams a wide array of music. It might not be your style, but I think it has something for everyone.

http://xpn.org/

Some of the live concerts...
Modest Mouse - May 3, 2007
Gran Bel Fisher - April 3, 2007
The Bird and The Bee - February 27, 2007
Rodrigo Y Gabriela: Flamenco With Attitude - December 1, 2006
My Morning Jacket - December 1, 2006
Citizen Cope - November 18, 2006
Paul Simon Surprise Tour - October 24, 2006


----------



## TheGr8Cornholio (Dec 11, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> You can do it by creating a play list. Just open NotePad and enter something like this...
> 
> #EXTM3U
> #EXTINF:,<Station Name>
> ...


Wow this is really cool! Thanks Dan!

I wonder if something similar can be used for the live365 app... Right now I'm listening to a station that was removed from the lineup. I can still listen, via the 'resume playing' option in the live365 main menu, as I haven't listened to any other stations since it was taken out. If there were a way to set the 'last played' station (obviously stored somewhere on the tivo) kind of like the above discussion, that would be really cool!


----------



## robingo88 (Oct 27, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> You can do it by creating a play list. Just open NotePad and enter something like this...
> 
> #EXTM3U
> #EXTINF:,<Station Name>
> ...


hey dan... i'm wondering if you can help...

i'm trying to listen to the Virgin Radio UK stream and followed your instructions (at least i think i did)

i'm on a Mac and used the TextEdit app to create a little text file

#EXTM3U
#EXTINF:,Virgin Radio 128
http://mp3-vr-128.smgradio.com:80/listen.pls

i then saved the file as virgin.m3u and dragged it into its own playlist within iTunes...

i have the TiVo desktop running and my playlists checked

then, when i got into my S3 and select Music, Photos, & More and then my Computer and then Music i can -see- the playlist "Virgin" and when i open it i see the file i set up (actually two files, one with and one without the listen.pls part) but when i try to play them nothing happens for a minute or so, and then eventually i get an error

if i try and play some music stored on the mac in another playlist, it does play

any thoughts?

many thanks!
robin


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I tried this myself and could not get it to work either. The stream is MP3 and is broadcast on port 80, so it _should_ work, but for some reason it doesn't. Unfortunately this streaming this is an unsupported feature, so if it doesn't work there is really nothing that can be done.

Dan


----------



## TheGr8Cornholio (Dec 11, 2007)

I tried the same thing with KCRW with no luck either:

#EXTM3U
#EXTINF:-1,KCRW
http://media.kcrw.com/live/kcrwmusic.pls

No idea why it's not working.



TheGr8Cornholio said:


> I wonder if something similar can be used for the live365 app... Right now I'm listening to a station that was removed from the lineup. I can still listen, via the 'resume playing' option in the live365 main menu, as I haven't listened to any other stations since it was taken out. If there were a way to set the 'last played' station (obviously stored somewhere on the tivo) kind of like the above discussion, that would be really cool!


Any idea if something like this is possible?

On a side note, does anyone know who controls Tivo's lineup of Live365 stations? I would really appreciate it if someone could provide contact info for the person(s) who do.


----------



## epsilondelta (Feb 25, 2002)

I don't know about other players, but if you have winamp, and play a .pls file, you can get the url by doing "View file information" (Alt 3). (File|Properties might work in WMP?)

These .m3u's work for me on my PC, in either WMP or Winamp:

For KCRW...

#EXTM3U
#EXTINF:-1,KCRW
http://scfire-dll-aa03.stream.aol.com:80/stream/1045

For Virgin...

#EXTM3U
#EXTINF:-1,Virgin
http://mp3-vr-128.smgradio.com:80/

I'm pretty sure that such .m3us have worked on my 649 (I tried them out when Dan203 posted the original tip  ; but age has fogged my memory as to whether they worked). I'm currently having "There are no DVRS on your network" problems, so I can't try these out now to be sure.

Anyway, it's a way to get the url for a playlist... and I hope it works for you on your S2s.

Edit: To be clear, it's the .m3u files that play, clicking on the above urls doesn't work...

Ken


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

> #EXTM3U
> #EXTINF:,Virgin Radio 128
> http://mp3-vr-128.smgradio.com:80/listen.pls
> ...
> ...


What you have there are pointers to other playlists, rather than pointers directly to the MP3 streams. Presumably Tivo Desktop doesn't handle that.

pyTivo with my playlist mod doesn't either, but I hope to change that soon.

Also, the "-1" is the duration field. This could have the length of the song in seconds... but in the case of a streaming station, there's no length per se, so "-1" is used to indicate that. The Tivo apparently ignores the duration tag for an http:// link in any case.


----------



## robingo88 (Oct 27, 2007)

wmcbrine said:


> What you have there are pointers to other playlists, rather than pointers directly to the MP3 streams. Presumably Tivo Desktop doesn't handle that.


i'm not sure about the second sample but the first (for virgin radio) is actually a shoutcast server (if you leave off the .pls part and simply enter

http://mp3-vr-128.smgradio.com/

you see the actual shoutcast server page)

i tried entering address for the stream both with and without the listen.pls, but neither one works for me... so its still a puzzlement...

cheers!
robin


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Interesting. But it really does give you a .pls file if you leave that part on.

I tried it with mpg123 (a command-line MP3 player for Linux that works with Shoutcast servers), and I had to start it three times to make it work -- the first two tries reported a bunch of errors. I haven't seen this with other streams (though, I've only really been at this for the last week or so).

Unfortunately, I've found while working on my playlist mod that the Tivo's MP3 player is pretty fragile, and can easily get into a state where it won't play anything without a reboot. (This happens even with Tivo Desktop.) So it will like as not quit working after the first failed attempt to play that stream.


----------



## epsilondelta (Feb 25, 2002)

First I want to heartily thank wmcbrine (and all pytivo devs for that matter) for their great work on this program! The ability to stream audio has been the last thing needed to allow an uninstall of TiVo Desktop, and use pytivo exclusively.:up:

As mentioned in post #22 above, and as wmcbrine has said, .pls URLs don't seem to work (yet!) in .m3u files.

But you can find the stream url by opening the .pls file using winamp, and then pressing Alt+3, as mentioned there.

I've now tried these two .m3u files, and both stations play just fine on my S2 running the latest pytivo and version .8 (and at least as early as .6) of the music plug in.

For KCRW...

#EXTM3U
#EXTINF:-1,KCRW
http://scfire-dll-aa03.stream.aol.com:80/stream/1045

For Virgin...

#EXTM3U
#EXTINF:-1,Virgin
http://mp3-vr-128.smgradio.com:80/

I've attached a zip of these if it will help...

Ken


----------



## FatesWebb (May 1, 2007)

I am working on getting sirius working through my tivo, I have been milling it over in my head, and intend on giving it a go tomorrow, i have already setup most of it, and I think it will probably work..... Here is my plan...

1) I have installed usirius, which logs into sirius for me, and listens for connections to my pc, also it creates a podcast of all of the stations.. it works as a streaming server. think of it as a podcasting proxy of sorts...

2) I have installed tversity, which transcodes the usirius streams into mp3 streams, and also delivers them as upnp compliant code.

Here is where I am wondering if it will work... I havent tested it yet.

Ok, I could import the podcast into galleon, but I wonder since it is not transcoded yet if it will work, it is a mms:// stream at usirius...

or If I could figure out a way for tivo to be able to connect to a upnp server to get content, It would allow me to access the transcoded feeds from tversity..

ok well I will try it and report back, and if anyone knows of a hme app that can connect to upnp servers for content, sort of like tivo desktop does, please do tell. because as of now, that is the only way I see it working, since I am feeling that the feed will have to be transcoded.......

FatesWebb


----------



## wkearney (Jan 30, 2008)

Or just setup a web server on your own box and subscribe to the transcoded files from there.


----------



## AceRoehrborn (Jan 2, 2007)

I am trying to get a stream From Wisconsin Public Radio to work on my Tivo HD.

This is the .m3u file I am using

#EXTM3U
#EXTINF:-1,WPR
http://wpr-ice.streamguys.net:80/wpr-ideas-40

The file shows up in my music list but will not play on the tivo. It will play in winamp.

Has anyone actually gotten this method of streaming internet radio to the tivo to work? Am I doing something wrong? I am confident that the stream is an Mp3 stream and its on port 80.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

AceRoehrborn said:


> Has anyone actually gotten this method of streaming internet radio to the tivo to work?


Your M3U works fine for me with pyTivo. I haven't tried it with TiVo Desktop.


----------



## digger69 (Dec 13, 2007)

FatesWebb said:


> ...Ok, I could import the podcast into galleon, but I wonder since it is not transcoded yet if it will work, it is a mms:// stream at usirius...FatesWebb


I have a MMS stream too. How did you get it going w/ TiVo/ pyTivo/ Galleon?

TIA<


----------



## online-music (Sep 22, 2009)

it also works well for TiVo Desktop.


----------

